# In JSP Variable von Servlet abfragen



## webraccoon (13. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JSP, die von einem Servlet aufgerufen wird. Jetzt möchte ich an die JSP Parameter übergeben und abhängig von diesem andere Dateien includieren:


```
<%@ include file="/<jsp:getProperty name="contentbean" property="content" />" %>
```

sowie

```
<%@ include file="/%><jsp:getProperty name="contentbean" property="content" /><%@" %>
```

funktioniert leider nicht.
Arbeite Servletseitig mit Beans. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man evtl. anders realisieren kann?

Gruss
webracoon


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Dez 2006)

:shock: 

Ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, daß sowas überhaupt geht.
Du versuchst doch zwei _Ebenen_ zu mischen.  :autsch: 

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.  ???:L


----------



## webraccoon (14. Dez 2006)

...wahrscheinlich hast du recht. steuerung von ausgaben sollte man vielleicht komplett dem servlet überlassen.

gruss
webraccoon


----------

